# Would have been 4 years old - Gray's Trigger



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Hello Folks:

Trigger would have been 4 years old today March 9th, 2009. For those that may not know...We lost Trigger while hunting on December 14, 2007. It is still a sore topic because we have no idea what happened to him. He may very well still be alive and making someone a good dog.

Beth and I are fortunate to have 3 pups out of Trigger and our female Kentucky Jody. Anyone wanting more information about Trigger can find out about him on his page of our website:

http://squackerjack.tripod.com/id2.html

Also, we made an online flier for him:

http://squackerjack.tripod.com/id18.html

I know it's foolish but a part of me hopes that someday he will find his way home. If anyone sees or hears about a dog that fits Trigger's description, do not hesitate to let me know even though the odds are low.

Thanks for reading,

-Marc Gray

[email protected]


----------

